# 157x12



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Norco-Bikes-2012-Launch-Whistler-BC.html

Ok, since when has the new DH hub sizing been 157x12. The new Norco DH is coming with a Syntace X12 157x12 to improve stiffness. My Highline's 150x12 was super stiff. Did I miss the boat on this new standard?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

You still ride 12x150mm? How can you even stay on the trail with such a flexy rear wheel. Everyone knows prime numbers are stiffer. Standby for 12x149mm and 12x163mm next.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Great. And Giant introduced a yet another new headtube "standard" today as well. This is just what we needed eh. 

Just as long as I can get 30% more stiffness each time they "improve" the standards, I'm happy. :sarcasm:


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Pretty sure the 157x12 works with regular 150x12 hubs and that the change is mostly in the axle.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

SWEET! Maybe I can finally get a decent replacement rear hub for my Tomac 204! The Edco Big Rocks were a mechanical train wreck!


----------



## BCKDXR (Dec 14, 2007)

*157*

157 x 12 is really just 150 plus the 3.5mm end caps like the conversion from 135 to 142.

most hubs are convertible. The benefit of the X12 157 standard is not about hub width but more about increased axle stiffness,hanger and dropout design and wheel insertion and removal.

The Norco Aurum frame is convertible from 157 to 150 with bolt in tabs that are provided with the frame.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it's all about making more money....proprietory parts...now you have to buy hub from them


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

BCKDXR said:


> most hubs are convertible. The benefit of the X12 157 standard is not about hub width but more about increased axle stiffness,hanger and dropout design and wheel insertion and removal..


Sorry but in my 23 years of riding a MTB and BMX bikes before that I have never had issues getting wheels on or off of frames. I am a hard sell on the new market hype unless it actually brings a real benefit with it. Hanger and drop out design can be tweeked on a regular 150mm frame without the need for spacers on a 150mm hub. Just my opinion.


----------



## BCKDXR (Dec 14, 2007)

@Hangtime....the goal was to improve the dropout and hanger system and 157 is part of the x-12 system. I agree that wheel insertion on a DH platform is not overly difficult but the rest of the x-12 is a significant improvement over all the other systems out there.

@shiver...since the frame is convertible to a 150mm hub why would you be forced to buy a new hub?


----------



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lighter, stiffer, stronger.......


----------

